

Gmail introduces ads in the form of emails  - marinos

I checked my inbox this morning and I noticed this under the Promotions tab. Native ads in the form of emails in Gmail.<p>1) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;1HrzZhs.png<p>2) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;klmxqwp.png<p>Good or bad? What do you think?
======
dangrossman
This ad format was there from the start of the promotions tab; it's not new.
Here's an article about them from June:

[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/06/ads-in-gmails-
promo...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/06/ads-in-gmails-promotions-
tab.html)

------
MildlySerious
Isn't that exactly why we moved away from other freemail services, back in the
days?

------
Gustomaximus
This is part of the ongoing downfall of Google. They held it together for so
long but we seem to have reached the tipping point where monetisation is
replacing user experience.

My verdict: This is bad and too intrusive.

------
Gaurav322
Now Google Adwords starts one more way of PPC marketing. It is great for
advertisers and bad for users.

Now, Google works for profit only, not for user convenience...

~~~
chrisBob
Guess who google's paying customer is?

Hint: its not you. If you want a better email service then pay for it.

------
filipedeschamps
"Don't be evil"

~~~
jjdro
It's not evil if it's ads that are relevant to you right? Might as well go
whole hog and pull an Amazon putting ads your lock screen too

